# Starting a Natural Thyroid Soon ... Need advice



## Tawna (May 1, 2015)

Howdy! I looked around and didn't quite find the answer to my question. I have been taking 150mcg of Levothyroxine for like ever. Must have been about 15 yrs ago that I had my thyroid nuked because of Grave's Disease so I have been taking the same med for ages. I moved and don't want to deal with the cost of the initial doctor visit just to be referred to an endocrine specialist and then the blood test and here in Cali its hard to get an appointment time within a reasonable amount of time so I am opting for a more natural way to get my meds. I have looked all over online at the different options and found an option at Swanson Vitamins that was within my budget. My question is about doseage. Lots of sites say different things and every product has a different mg/grain ratio. I know that based on the charts that I should need about 1.5 grains each day but every product has a different doseage. I asked Swanson what their mg/grain is and they said they couldn't tell me because it doesn't convert that way. They said that the mg is based on the weight of the tissue in each capsule.

Next question, if 200mg is too much and it is a capsule form, is it safe to open the capsul and take half of it say in a drink or food or something? I know, weird questions. But every time i think of one thing, something else comes to mind. This is all new and foreign territory for me.

Oh and, I keep reading about the physiological checks ie temps, pulse, bp, sense of well being etc. I however, can't find a good chart to organize this information so its easy to see and remember what to do, and what is optimal. So, I have asked several things now. I will let you all chew on this for a bit and think of some more stuff to flood you with when I get back from my errands. Thank you all so much in advance for taking the time to look this over and leave your thoughts and advice. I hugely appreciate it!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

To be honest w/you, this may not be such a good idea. It would make me worry. And as I understand it, one cannot also get their own labs in Ca. so that would leave you playing a giant guessing game; I would think.

Let us know what you plan to do.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

To be honest, you don't need an endocrinologist, just a good doctor who knows what to test and how to prescribe meds. My doc is an integrative doctor, but many here use their PCP or a functional doc or a DO. Where in Cali are you? People could PM you with good doctor recommendations.

Also, when is the last time you did thyroid labs? I'm wondering if Levo isn't right for you and you would benefit from a natural dessicated drug like Armour.


----------



## Tawna (May 1, 2015)

Its been years since I have had labs done. A friend of the family doctor wrote me a script when I ran out but he has decided its not a good idea for him to do that anymore without me going in to be seen.

Why are so many people (on other sites and blogs) saying natural is better than synthetic if it isn't a good idea to get off the synthetic?

There has got to be a better way to deal with this condition than going to the dang doc all the time. I hate doctors. Every time I go in they tell me the same thing, charge me $200 bux, cost me the lab; $100 and then the script which, luckily, is $10 for 90 days but i gotta do this all the time. It's been nice having a doc who is very hands off.

If the hormone is in the thyroid of the cow or the pig and I am taking it and it is natural, why would it not be safe? I guess maybe I need a picture drawn for me.  I'll do anything to avoid the doctor; even go see a homeopathic or holistic person.

*Post note...I have no insurance. My husband makes a smidge too much for me to qualify for that Obamacare and insurance through his job is almost as much as our rent every month so everything I do I pay for.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Tawna what are you taking that you saw on Swansons? Did I miss that? And I have never heard of an MD writing out a prescription like yours without yearly testing.*

*Armour is a natural thyroid treatment. There are other brands too, but I use Armour. Armour was the gold standard before synthetic thyroid drugs were invented. Armour works better for most than synthetics do, due to the fact that its made from pig thyroid and pig hormones are almost identical to ours, so it works well. I was on Synthroid for over 20 years. I felt like a dial-tone most of the time. I finally wised up, researched online on boards like this, read books written by wise MD's and found an MD to switch me to Armour. CHANGED MY LIFE! For the first time in over 20+ years I felt an inner glow. Sleep improved...heart palps stopped the second day on Armour. I would never go back. It does take awhile to get to the correct dosage and there might be some bad days due to your entire system being reprogrammed by all those good hormones in natural treatment, but when you hit that level where your body is happy, you will feel fantastic!*


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> If the hormone is in the thyroid of the cow or the pig and I am taking it and it is natural, why would it not be safe?





> I have been taking 150mcg of Levothyroxine for like ever. Must have been about 15 yrs ago that I had my thyroid nuked because of Grave's Disease so I have been taking the same med for ages.


When is the last time you have had thyroid labs run?

Going from Levothyroxine to Vitamins is NOT a good idea or an option I would ever consider.

If you had your thyroid ablated - you need without a doubt a prescription thyroid hormone replacement.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think you are getting confused with the natural vs synthetic thing.

First, when you had your thyroid ablated, you found yourself in a situation where you must provide your body with replacement hormones - replacing, that is, what your thyroid would naturally produce. This is not optional, as your body uses thyroid hormones for basic metabolism. Not taking the medication will lead to serious health issues. So, that said, you cannot get any kind of medication or supplement that has replacement thyroid hormones over the counter.

I hate the term natural vs synthetic because it misleads people. All thyroid medication is synthetic. It's highly processed and highly regulated. When people talk about "natural" medication, they are referring to dessicated medication. Meaning, it comes from natural sources (porcine). But, again, it requires a prescription, monitoring with blood tests, medical supervision, and it is synthetic. Some people say it is superior because it has two types of thyroid hormone, which many people who have ablated their thyroids need.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I use the term 'natural' for Armour, etc.. because it starts from natural sources and has some things added to it to stabilize it and put it in pill form. Armour has T4, T3, T2, T1 and Calcitonin whereas Synthroid is only T4 and most of us need much more. In any case, over the counter meds will not replace the action of the thyroid in our body. Be very careful and do alot of research online and on boards like this. *


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Tawna, I think your least expensive solution is going to be generic Synthroid. It's a fraction of the price of brand-name Synthroid. But you really do need to have your labs checked. I know...it's a pain in the butt...but this is your body and health we're talking about, and it's worth it to spend that money and time on yourself to make sure you are as healthy as you can be.

Are there any free or low-cost clinics in your area?


----------



## Tawna (May 1, 2015)

The stuff Swanson sells is called Thyroid Glandular and it is made from bovine thyroid tissue. Their dosage is 200mg per pill and the recommendation is to start with one. I looked at Armour and I need a script for that and its really expensive. I know levo is the cheapest I can get but the doctor visits aren't cheap. I also know my level is perpetually low because my entire life I have struggled to remember to take my meds on their schedule. And the last time I tested was probably more than three years ago. Also, our cheapest doctor here starts at $100. The test here is $99 which is CRAZY! in Spokane where I come from, they have free clinics and the thyroid test is only $15! I hate Cali!


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you looked into any free or low cost clinics? There's got to be some, not everyone can afford $100 for a visit and $99 for labs, that adds up.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Per their website, Swanson Thyroid Glandular is a thyroxin-free product.

Thyroxin is one of the hormones produced by the thyroid gland. Therefore, while it might be a valid supplement, it is not hormone replacement medication.


----------



## Tawna (May 1, 2015)

The $100 clinic is their low income clinic. And dang. I'll send them back. This really sucks. So frustrating. I could cry! Frick!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm sorry - I don't mean to be difficult. I just don't want to see you hurting yourself. We all very much appreciate how expensive medical tests are...if you don't like in California or New York, you should be able to order your own labs for about $60. I wonder if the clinic would take those results?


----------



## Tawna (May 1, 2015)

I don't think you are being difficult. I appreciate all the feedback I am getting! Thank you for taking time out of your day to talk to me. I have had thyroid disease since about 2000 or 2001 ish and have never really done any research. I have just taken what the doctors tell me and the meds they give me and I live my life. I am told I am moody or cranky even when I don't think I am. My emotions are typically either numb, weepy, angy or happy but mostly numb or angry and they don't vary much from there. I am learning that there is help for the symptoms I just wish there was an otc hormone I could use that I don't need to see a doc for. I guess I gotta suck it up and find a doc and get the test. In the meantime, perhaps there is something I can do to lessen the negativity in my moods or help my weight fall off... Also, I am not sure about ordering my own labs from another state. I am sorta in the middle so it would be a long drive. Guess next month I'll go in. I am glad I came here though. Y'all steered my away from a potentially scary and unwise choice. Thank you for that.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

That should say live, not like...stupid iPad. So, if you do not live in NY or California, then you can order your own tests for about $60. I live in NY so I don't have that option, but I'm sure other posters would be willing to share the link to the lab that provides this service.

And, yes, all those symptoms you mention can be related to a poorly treated or untreated thyroid condition. There's no reason you have to live like that!


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

www.healthonelabs.com has thyroid panel plus for 59.75


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*Wow.. I get most all my supplements from Swansons and had no idea anybody in the US sold Thyroid Glandular? I wonder if its safe and what kind of effect it has on us? Armour is cheaper than synthetics. I got my first Armour prescription filled at Walgreens, 30 of the 90 mg tabs for just $12. I was amazed!*


----------

